
How much energy would the Death Star require to destroy Earth? - evo_9
http://io9.com/5876473/how-much-energy-would-the-death-star-require-to-destroy-earth
======
mnemonicsloth
This has been done better elsewhere:

<http://qntm.org/destroy>

